# ATI Tool 0.26, Catalyst 6.12, X850 XT



## hrugaar (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey

I have an X850 with the Catalyst 6.12 drivers installed and Ati Tool 0.26.

When i try to start ATI Tool i get an error saying that the kernel mode driver does not seem to be running.

I have tried reinstalling both the catalyst drivers and ati tool but it does not seem to be working - ive tried with the catalyst 7.1 drivers also.

any input would be appreciated.

Thanks

Ru


----------

